# Outcast Mega Shark



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wondering who's planning on playing this year, it's about a month away.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*shark*

I'm in


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Just sent in our entry fee. I don't shark fish very much at all but it should be fun!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

SEE YA AT THE CAPTAIN'S MEETING!:thumbup:


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

We're gonna be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

We may get a group together! I don't know how to target monster sharks but we will have a good time trying! lol


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I'm in, I know (My Amy) previous winner will be there also!!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The plans are coming together to make this a great event. I hope if you can't fish that you will come to the weigh-in. This is the largest spectator tournament around. It is a great place to bring the kids for some fun and education.


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

We are in. Leaving from Destin Pass this year.


----------



## FlatlineCharters (Apr 6, 2011)

*Flatline Checking In*

Team FlatLine is in and will be looking for another win!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

The weather is looking good for us small boat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

FYI---Shark tournament teams are eligible to enter the optional cash awards of the Miller Lite Mack Attack.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Great Times!!!!*

The weigh ins for both tournements are at the foot of Palafox Street. The times for the weigh-ins are from 11 to 9 this saturday and 11 to 7 on this sunday. For anyone who's never been to one of the weigh ins you are in for a treat. It is a family affair with the big childrens fountain running all day so bring a towel and some dry clothes. Rock climbing walls and jumping houses will also be inflated as well as a waterslide.
Also Sam's Seafood will be grillin' dogs and burgers with cool treats such as Hawian Shaved Ise and lots of ice cold pepsi and Miller Light adult soda's. 
rThe proceeds will go to Gulf Power's Wildlife Rescue Sanctuary. Many of the lage species will be on display on ice. The crew from the shark research facility will be on hand completeing studied on internal organs, parasites ect.
All shark meat will be butchard and kept in a refridgerated freezer truck with the Wildlife Sanctuary picking it up for food for the Eagles, Pelicans,Seagulls. Raccoons ect. who ar ein rehab at thier facilites. 

YA'LL COME FOR A REALLY GREAT TIME!!!!!
:thumbsup::yes: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pictures from previous years!!!!!*

:thumbupictures from previous years!!!!!! 
















​







Attached Images


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sharks!!!!!*

Sharks!!!!!!! 
The captains meeting last night was up to the usual standards for food which was boiled shrimp corn and potatoes with some great cole slaw. Thanks to Sam's Seafood for the great food!!! I think there is around 30 boats fishing the shark rodeo and about the same in the Mack Attack Tournement.

There will be some large sharks weighed this weekend, so if you want a picture of yourself standing next to these fish while they hang from the weigh station come on down to the foot of Palafox between 11 am and 9 pm on Saturday and 11 'till 7 on Sunday!!!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

There's only 13 in the Mack Attack. Disappointing.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish I had seen that the Mack Attack had an Amberjack division before last night.... I would have done it for sure


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

Tide In Knots said:


> There's only 13 in the Mack Attack. Disappointing.


 Well Skint Back was having a good day, 3 AJs and 2 Kings. And on the way to troll another rig before heading to the scales we blew out the whole side of the lower unit!! What size kings and ajs are on the board?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

50.2 leads the King 26.25 second and No AJs weighed yesterday


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

Tide In Knots said:


> 50.2 leads the King 26.25 second and No AJs weighed yesterday


 We hate that we couldnt even make it to the scales to weigh in, but with only one motor we had to just cut our losses.


----------

